# Golden Dancing to Grease



## FinnTastic

I hope this works...... it is a really cute video of a lady and a golden dancing. I thought it was cute. Enjoy!!

http://www.sl-prokeys.com/axs/ax.cgi?/wffcw/visual/smartdog.mpg


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That is a great video that has been posted before. Those two make a great team.


----------



## FinnTastic

Ooops, I knew I should of searched here first before I posted.:doh:


----------



## mylissyk

I couldn't get the video to play but I'm sure it's Carolyn and Rookie, the leading freestyle team ever. Rookie passed away in his teens a couple of years ago. They were amazing to watch, Rookie's pure joy was so evident, a shining example of a dog performing for the love of it's owner. I cry every time I watch their videos.

Canine Freestyle with Carolyn Scott and Rookie the Dancing Dog


----------



## FinnTastic

Yes, that's it!!!!!! I LOVED it and he looks SO happy to work for her.


----------



## cprcheetah

So amazing...I cried...so awesome!


----------



## GinnyinPA

That was terrific. Thanks.


----------



## turtle66

I cannot tell you how many time I watched this video - and every time I get these watery eyes 

He loved her so much and was so happy to work/ dance with her! A great couple, a loving couple!


----------

